# Halloween and Oddities Vendors Wanted!



## Hoosier Girl (Sep 7, 2017)

*Hi Everyone, Just a reminder this is the final week to register to be a vendor. Registration ends September 20.* If you would like to be a vendor please complete the attached form and mail it along with your payment to Karen Maravilla, Downtown Hammond Council Event Coordinator, 5630 Hohman Avenue, Hammond, IN 46320.


----------

